# Does This Sound Letigimate? MA Claims to Have Been Assassin for Interpol...



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 25, 2006)

Martial artist claims in Kung Fu Magazine to have been an assassin of child traffickers for Interpol:
http://ezine.kungfumagazine.com/ezine/article.php?article=499


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 25, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Martial artist claims in Kung Fu Magazine to have been an assassin of child traffickers for Interpol:
> http://ezine.kungfumagazine.com/ezine/article.php?article=499


 Sounds like BS to me.  Too much 'bang bang bang, super-agent' talk to be plausable.

Usually, men claiming they were assassins for <insert super-secret agency here> usually have either mental issues or simply a problem with the truth.  If I had a penny for every 'Ex-Navy Seal or Special Forces super-commando' i'd be a rich man.  What's more, if there were as many ex-Special Operations guys as claim that they are ex-Special Operations, it would be the largest branch of the military, with millions of ready operatives.

I call BS.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's a little more on him

http://charlotte.creativeloafing.com/2003-02-26/news_cover.html

Chuck Barris wannabe?  Yeah, i'd say that's about right.

Here's the big question....why would a guy with a wife and kids, risk retaliation by revealing his identy to 'shadowy figures' he's obviously angered over the years?  Answer?  He wouldn't.

This guy could be telling the truth.  My gut reaction, though, is that he's weaving an elaborate deception.  If he's lying, some people are going to look awfully foolish.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 25, 2006)

theres a lot of fakes in martial arts magazines trying to sell tapes that will turn u into an instant killer.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 25, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Sounds like BS to me. Too much 'bang bang bang, super-agent' talk to be plausable.
> 
> Usually, men claiming they were assassins for <insert super-secret agency here> usually have either mental issues or simply a problem with the truth. If I had a penny for every 'Ex-Navy Seal or Special Forces super-commando' i'd be a rich man. What's more, if there were as many ex-Special Operations guys as claim that they are ex-Special Operations, it would be the largest branch of the military, with millions of ready operatives.
> 
> I call BS.


 
I was hoping you'd weigh in on this. My first thought was to call BS as well. I know that child trafficking is a major industry and, in my heart of hearts, I wish there WERE people doing this. One thing I do know; in the real thing (memoirs written by individuals with VERIFIABLE histories), operators tend to DISCOUNT the role of martial arts in Special Operations - less talk of mano a mano H2H and more talk of long distance snipers.

This is his book. It has a five star review:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0882822314/104-1871610-1121501?v=glance&n=283155


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 25, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I was hoping you'd weigh in on this. My first thought was to call BS as well. I know that child trafficking is a major industry and, in my heart of hearts, I wish there WERE people doing this. One thing I do know; in the real thing (memoirs written by individuals with VERIFIABLE histories), operators tend to DISCOUNT the role of martial arts in Special Operations - less talk of mano a mano H2H and more talk of long distance snipers.
> 
> This is his book. It has a five star review:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0882822314/104-1871610-1121501?v=glance&n=283155



You are correct.  In the stories of real operators, there seem to be two things absent that are present in those of fakes.  One is over-moralizing.  Real operator's don't have to turn everything in to a moral plea.  The real operator's i've met tend to be very matter of fact, concrete people.  They don't explain things about 'sleepless nights'.  In fact, most of them sleep rather well.  They also don't talk about 'mano a mano' hand to hand fights either.  If they do, they don't describe them as 'martial arts matches'.  I believe at one point he says the most absurd thing, like 



> "His arm techniques reflected lots of hours with the wooden dummy and he had that low, stable balance point that's so common to Hung Gar stylists. Impossibly fast, this guy, and he didn't telegraph at all. If my partner hadn't done a lot of damage first, I'd be dead."



How lame.  In addition, it sounds a little too much like an over-stylized version of a confrontation involving Richard Marcinko in one of his fictional Red Cell books where Marcinko's fictional self gets in a confrontation with an Okinawan security guard at an airfield (described as an old man) who whips Marcinko pretty good, before Marcinko's 'partner' grabs the old man from behind.  

He did buy himself some time by picking a LARGE organization, like Interpol, that operates abroad, instead of a 'special forces unit'.  The size and compartmentalized nature will prolong his ability to suspend disbelief.  What's more, most American's know very little about Interpol, what it does or even where it does it.

I suspect his efforts to bring attention to child trafficking is shielding him from too much criticism as to the veracity of his claims.  It wouldn't be the first time someone has had a good message built on lies and got a free pass for a long time because of it.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 25, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> You are correct. In the stories of real operators, there seem to be two things absent that are present in those of fakes. One is over-moralizing. Real operator's don't have to turn everything in to a moral plea. The real operator's i've met tend to be very matter of fact, concrete people. They don't explain things about 'sleepless nights'. In fact, most of them sleep rather well. They also don't talk about 'mano a mano' hand to hand fights either. If they do, they don't describe them as 'martial arts matches'. I believe at one point he says the most absurd thing, like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps, then, this belongs in Horror Stories?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 25, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Perhaps, then, this belongs in Horror Stories?


 Possibly.  Here's a little primer to compare with...



> *His mission had been a dangerous one, acting as a CIA operative working underground in Laos during the Vietnam war in the late 60s. And he had been awarded a Purple Heart after being wounded in the groin by stray shrapnel during combat.  All of which, along with his distinguished legal career and outstanding academic qualifications, made Patrick Couwenberg ideal material for the position for which he had applied:  judge in the Los Angeles County
> superior court.  There was only one problem: it was all a lie.  *


 
http://www.pownetwork.org/phonies/phonies86.htm



> "Going up to the Wall and seeing the name of an old friend...really bothered me." Wayne Higley. Phoney Vietnam veteran.
> 
> Choking with emotion Wayne Higley recounts his traumatic visit to the Vietnam memorial in Washington DC. He claimed he had been a US Navy Seal and had been wounded three times in his tour of duty. The problem is that he never went to Vietnam, his service history is a complete fabrication.


http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/stories/s415886.htm

http://www.homeofheroes.com/a_homepage/community/imposters/


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 25, 2006)

This guy has been talked about on every forum devoted to martial arts frauds that exists.

Typical pattern; a past that no one seems able to confirm, denials from those that should know, explinations of secrecy to cover up that fact by guys who are all over the internet and media making their claims, multiple claims that all stroke the ego and (again) can't be confirmed,...etc.

Oh, I can't say that I have been on every interpol misssion and know everything that goes on in it. But based on the lack of facts, silliness of the claims, the obvious ego stroking and everything else, I am convinced this guy is just another idiotic fraud.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 25, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> This guy has been talked about on every forum devoted to martial arts frauds that exists.
> 
> Typical pattern; a past that no one seems able to confirm, denials from those that should know, explinations of secrecy to cover up that fact by guys who are all over the internet and media making their claims, multiple claims that all stroke the ego and (again) can't be confirmed,...etc.
> 
> Oh, I can't say that I have been on every interpol misssion and know everything that goes on in it. But based on the lack of facts, silliness of the claims, the obvious ego stroking and everything else, I am convinced this guy is just another idiotic fraud.


 
That about sums it up, IMO. Given your MA and Military Experience, I think your post has significant credibility. Those in the know discount such stories. There are ex- spec. ops. who DO rescue children overseas, but they DO NOT work for Interpol and they only use force in self-defence.


----------



## Drac (Jan 25, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Sounds like BS to me. Too much 'bang bang bang, super-agent' talk to be plausable.
> 
> Usually, men claiming they were assassins for <insert super-secret agency here> usually have either mental issues or simply a problem with the truth. If I had a penny for every 'Ex-Navy Seal or Special Forces super-commando' i'd be a rich man. What's more, if there were as many ex-Special Operations guys as claim that they are ex-Special Operations, it would be the largest branch of the military, with millions of ready operatives.
> 
> I call BS.


 
I agree..Why you you broadcast that kind of info about your self?? So much for it being a secret..Wouldn't the fear of revenge form those you punished be a consideration??? I call BS too...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 25, 2006)

Moved to Horror Stories for content.

~Tess
-MT Assist. Admin


----------



## Dan G (Jan 25, 2006)

Interpol is an international police organisation coordinating the international police work of member states. If the gentleman in question was busy assassinating anyone Interpol would be looking for them, not hiring them. 

His involvement with the Kwanju riots (South Korea's Tianamen Square) is highly suspect, and if true (and I am confident it isn't) would likely prevent his return to South Korea. One former Korean president received a commuted death sentence for their role in quelling the riots, and as I understand it the official US position is that no US troops were involved, and the US controlled Korean units were returned to Korean command prior to the incident. 

The marked focus on child abuse quoted on the site below, and the associated aggression is disturbing, and could benefit from the attention of an expert in criminal psychology. http://charlotte.creativeloafing.com/2003-02-26/news_cover.html


This isn't just BS, it deserves the serious attention of local law enforcement.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 26, 2006)

Dan G said:
			
		

> Interpol is an international police organisation coordinating the international police work of member states. If the gentleman in question was busy assassinating anyone Interpol would be looking for them, not hiring them.


 
This is correct.  In fact contrary to what you see in spy movies, there are no interpol field agents.  
They are basically a international clearing house for criminal records and warrants.  They do no enforcement themselves, only technical support to member countries. 
The closest thing they have to field agents is their crisis response teams.  And these teams are made up of technicians and records clerks who set up command posts, with communication equipment, and technical and records research expertise.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 26, 2006)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> This is correct. In fact contrary to what you see in spy movies, there are no interpol field agents.
> They are basically a international clearing house for criminal records and warrants. They do no enforcement themselves, only technical support to member countries.
> The closest thing they have to field agents is their crisis response teams. And these teams are made up of technicians and records clerks who set up command posts, with communication equipment, and technical and records research expertise.


 
Yes, that is what I thought.

BTW, I thought a bit about this guy after I last posted and the obvious thought occurred to me that NO European nation would risk having half-baked vigilantes running loose on their payroll, ready to cause an international incident at any time. Also, this guy supposedly received three months of _intensive training _before being sent out into the field as an operator. Three months? I doubt any American or European special forces or intelligence agency would send a member alone on missions with less than three years training and apprenticeship.

Thanks all who responded. The MT members most likely to know weighed in and I am gratful.

Also, as SGTMAC pointed out, traffickers fight with guns, not Hung Gar!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 26, 2006)

What bothers me most, is the lack of any serious challenge to this guys weak credibility.  In fact, if you look on his site, you'll see book reviews from several national news sources, who, apparently, simply takes this guy at his word.  Honestly, I believe it's his 'message' (about child trafficking) that is buying him a free pass.  Some people are going to look awfully stupid when this is said and done.  

There are some very good ex Special Operations guys doing some good debunking on those claiming veteran status with various elite US units, but apparently this guy has found, in 'Interpol' a shadowy enough claim to side-step criticism for a while.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 26, 2006)

i watched a documentary on the child trade in europe about 2 months ago......more often than not, the police agencies of the asian and east european countries most affected tend to turn a blind eye to it, because of their own internal corruption.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah, this guy is a total fraud, IMHO.  His martial arts are sooo weak!  I remember one time, when we were fighting a large group of seven foot tall Russian Child trafficers.  His skills were so weak that he would have died if I hadn't disarmed them all with my Chi balls of force.  


My book will be out later this month.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 26, 2006)

I dont buy it but thats just me


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 26, 2006)

> In addition, it sounds a little too much like an over-stylized version of a confrontation involving Richard Marcinko in one of his fictional Red Cell books


 
I'll agree I doubt that if the man did have of what he claims :
1 he would not be able to talk about it 
2 he would not discribe it in the ways he is uness he was selling books
3 he would not want his face shown


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 27, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> I'll agree I doubt that if the man did have of what he claims :
> 1 he would not be able to talk about it
> 2 he would not discribe it in the ways he is uness he was selling books
> 3 he would not want his face shown


 Also notable, is that the list of reviewers of this guys books, that gave him great reviews, are sources that know absolutely NOTHING about combat, the martial arts, or anything even related to the subject matter.  I didn't see one single review by any source I would consider remotely knowledgeable on the subject matter.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 27, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> yeah, this guy is a total fraud, IMHO. His martial arts are sooo weak! I remember one time, when we were fighting a large group of seven foot tall Russian Child trafficers. His skills were so weak that he would have died if I hadn't disarmed them all with my Chi balls of force.
> 
> 
> My book will be out later this month.


 :rofl:
'His Hung Gar style Kung Fu was strong, but my dragon style Kung Fu defeated it'. 

Then there were the Child Sex Slave trafficking Ninjas.......Ninjas are cool, and by cool I mean...SWEET!!!


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Jan 27, 2006)

First of all, a real secret assassin would not disclose his identity and details of his work.  Not even after he "retired".  He would not risk retaliation against his family or colleagues.  So just by him coming out with the story, I would not believe him.

I saw this story in a few places but never really read the whole thing.  There is more action in just one paragraph of his story than in the entire career of many special forces people that I know.

I think his stories are geared towrds people who know nothing about martial arts.  I would be curious as to why he felt this "Japanese rice farmer" was a "hung gar" expert.  There are a a number of odd statements that he makes about arts.

I recall a series of books that I used to read when I was in H.S. around 1980-81 called "They Call Me The Mercenary".  They were so much fun to read.  Hi sstory sounds a lot like these books. 

I often thought about writing historical based fiction books similar to the Mercenary series but using real names of karate teachers that I trained with who were also in the military.  The scenarios I had in mind are nearly identical to what this guy says about himself.  

Also, my experience with "martial arts masters" who make statements like "I was in Vietnam" or "I worked for the (CIA, Secret Police, etc) generally lie about everything, even thier martial arts skills and credentials.  These are the kind of people who publicly brag about thier killing skills and all the people they killed with their bare hands, and their super-human ki power.  Then when you ask for a demonstration or a lesson they tell you it's a secret.

My guess would be this guy is just very much an egomaniac with some sort of personality disorder that drives him to crave publicity and attention of any kind.  By now, he probably can not tell the difference between the stories in his head and reality and probably needs medication.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 28, 2006)

It only gets more interesting. Apparently, Mr. Bannon has been called as an "expert" witness, according to several news sources I googled. Also, his book has a five star rating on Amazon.com with 116 reviews (this is FAR above average).:idunno:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 28, 2006)

No, it really happened. It's true. I was there...along with the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy. The Tooth Fairy was quite skilled using her wand as a weapon and ole' E.B. could kill a man from far off distnces by hurling eggs at their heads.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 28, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> No, it really happened. It's true. I was there...along with the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy. The Tooth Fairy was quite skilled using her wand as a weapon and ole' E.B. could kill a man from far off distnces by hurling eggs at their heads.



Oh yeah!  I remember that time.  Those Ninjas in Bunny suits really saved the day.  I was really getting tired before they got there.:ultracool


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 28, 2006)

Santa has saved my bacon on quite a few 'top secret' missions.  That ole' man can sure kick some serious but with his Wing Chung style Kung Fu.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 28, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> It only gets more interesting. Apparently, Mr. Bannon has been called as an "expert" witness, according to several news sources I googled. Also, his book has a five star rating on Amazon.com with 116 reviews (this is FAR above average).:idunno:


 I'm telling you, some people are going to look VERY silly.  I think April Fool's day came early this year.



> While helping treat some of the wounded at a Korean school, Bannon was attacked by a rioter, who stabbed him in the back with a long knife. Using his martial arts training, Bannon snapped his attacker's neck, killing him instantly. Bannon, badly wounded in the fight, spent nearly a month recuperating in the Chonju Presbyterian Hospital. When it came time for Bannon to return to missionary life, he says his experiences during the riots left him confused.
> 
> "I had to deal with the fact that here I am at 18, and I've taken someone else's life," he says. "I had all these conflicting emotions that were playing havoc with me."


 Whatever, man, whatever.  

http://charlotte.creativeloafing.com/2003-02-26/news_cover.html

This is where it gets HILARIOUS



> Bottom line, Bannon was unable to produce a single document or piece of evidence to prove his claims. But then again, no one has yet to produce a piece of evidence that disproves his story. There is, in fact, no "smoking gun" from either side.
> 
> "I wish there were," Bannon says. "It's certainly legitimate for people to ask if this is all real or not. But in the end, people are just going to have to make up their own mind."


 HAHAHA! Right...make up your own mind.  Hey, it must be true, no one can DISPROVE his fantasy.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 28, 2006)

Further, it seems Mr. Bannon has gained the dubious nick-name of the 'Mormon Peanut Butter Assassin' in response to a story of fighting, single-handed, 'Peanut Butter' smugglers.  You can't make this stuff up, folks. :rofl:

Further, it's apparent that this man's claim of the mormon faith may have something to do with much of his vaunted publicity and claims of credibility.  Many, but not all, of his biggest supporters are connected with the Mormon church.  They seem to be driving this issue. 

At any rate, it pains me to see adults who should no better, taken in by such an obvously bogus story.  Perhaps there is a sucker born every minute.  :shrug:

I guess what's helped him, though, is the fact that if you're going to tell a LIE tell a HUGE LIE, and tell it a lot.  You can certainly baffle many people by volume of BS.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 29, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I guess what's helped him, though, is the fact that if you're going to tell a LIE tell a HUGE LIE, and tell it a lot. You can certainly baffle many people by volume of BS.



Didn't Lincoln say that? :rofl::roflmao:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 29, 2006)

"Peanut Butter Assassain!?!?!" You're not serious...OMG... my stomach... I'm laughin my butt off....ROFL! Can we we call him "Skippy" for short? LOL! Does he teach "Ju-Jiff-Su?" LMAO! I wonder if his secret C.I.A. code name was "Peter Pan". Before he dresses out to practice his deadly arts he has to put on his "Rece-Cup" for protection!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA ....I can't take it. 

So, according to that article, if someonce CAN'T prove I'm lying then that makes it true? In that case....I am the Batman. It's true. I live in a cave and drive a cool car. That's right..so don't mess with me...cause I'm the Batman. You can't prove I'm not the Batman so it must be true. Right? Well, gotta go for now... the Bat-Signal just went off and Gotham needs me. L8R


----------



## SAVAGE (Jan 29, 2006)

Calm down celtic....I think he is trying to say if you can look past teh sarcasm that he doesnt believe this man...and quite frankly neither do I!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 29, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> I'll agree I doubt that if the man did have of what he claims :
> 1 he would not be able to talk about it
> 2 he would not discribe it in the ways he is uness he was selling books
> 3 he would not want his face shown


 
Heh.  Reminds me of an obscure movie, where the bad guy was trying to recruit hitmen.  One hitman said "I used to do assassination jobs for the Libyans!"  

The bad guy snorted and said "You, sir, are a liar.  Anyone who does assassination jobs for the Libyans either still works for them and says nothing about it, or are already dead."


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 30, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> "Peanut Butter Assassain!?!?!" You're not serious...OMG... my stomach... I'm laughin my butt off....ROFL! Can we we call him "Skippy" for short? LOL! Does he teach "Ju-Jiff-Su?" LMAO! I wonder if his secret C.I.A. code name was "Peter Pan". Before he dresses out to practice his deadly arts he has to put on his "Rece-Cup" for protection!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA ....I can't take it.
> 
> So, according to that article, if someonce CAN'T prove I'm lying then that makes it true? In that case....I am the Batman. It's true. I live in a cave and drive a cool car. That's right..so don't mess with me...cause I'm the Batman. You can't prove I'm not the Batman so it must be true. Right? Well, gotta go for now... the Bat-Signal just went off and Gotham needs me. L8R


 The Mormon Peanut Butter Assassin.....If we made a movie about this, people would think it was too ridiculous to be believed.  :rofl:

Baron von Munchhausen has nothing on this guy.  :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> The Mormon Peanut Butter Assassin.....


 
Orgazmo II: Revenge of the Latter-Day Saints.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 17, 2006)

They got him!!!

http://crime.about.com/gi/dynamic/o...doj.gov/opa/pr/2006/January/06_usncb_049.html


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 18, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> They got him!!!
> 
> http://crime.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://www.usdoj.gov/opa/pr/2006/January/06%5Fusncb%5F049.html


 
COOL! artyon: 

He charged $3, 000 for two days of training? Oh, my goodness. If he hadn't been so greedy (and pissed of some really powerful groups as well), he might have been able to continue his farce.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 18, 2006)

I need some help-  I'm not in the habit of making fun of others beliefs, but I keep reading Mormon as Moron.  Well, in that peanut butter guy's case, he's a MORON!  Oh, that article is just too hilarious!

Sorry- insomnia.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.speroforum.com/site/article.asp?idCategory=33&idsub=134&id=2483

David Wayne Dilley is his _real name_. He changed it in 1990 to David _Race Bannon_, after a character in the "Johnny Quest" cartoon series. :idunno:


----------



## MartialIntent (Feb 18, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> http://www.speroforum.com/site/article.asp?idCategory=33&idsub=134&id=2483
> 
> David Wayne Dilley is his _real name_. He changed it in 1990 to David _Race Bannon_, after a character in the "Johnny Quest" cartoon series. :idunno:


Yeah but Interpol denying him as one of their own only strengthens the credibility he's had all along [sarcasm]. Anyway, there's a crack squad of _Houdini_ Style Hung-Gar super-agents, engaged in a heroic and dangerous stealth escape mission on their way up there now to bust him out. It's so hush hush I'm off to lop off my fingers for even daring to type it. After that, you'll never hear from him again... until the next book that is. It's all true - Hehe!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Feb 18, 2006)

i think it would have been more believable had he kept the name "Dilley"


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 6, 2006)

sounds like another Frank Dux to me!


----------



## Sagat (May 10, 2006)

digitalronin said:
			
		

> theres a lot of fakes in martial arts magazines trying to sell tapes that will turn u into an instant killer.


 
Funniest thing is, the supposed highly trained 'Martial Artists' making these claims all train in wanky arts that they invent themselves, and physically all seem to have a look that screams 'failed business men desperately trying to make money'. The closest competition we have to a real fight would have to be the UFC or Pride true? These comps have proven which arts are most effective, but we still get Joe Nobody who's overweight, wears glassses and can't throw a punch to save himself bringing out self-defence videos.:idunno:


----------

